# Am I the only one - Site Problems?



## Claire (Nov 8, 2005)

In the past week I've had one heck of a time logging in.  Once upon a time I didn't have to log in at all every time.  Then all of a sudden I needed a password, which of course I'd forgotten.  When I requested a reminder, the number that came up is certainly something I'd never have made up.  This morning I had to try three times before the number that was assigned me would "take" (on the fourth try it worked).  What is going on here?


----------



## GB (Nov 8, 2005)

Did you try the suggestions in the other threads you started on this topic?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 8, 2005)

I haven't had to log again after the first time. Make sure when you log in, you have a check in the bos beside user id and password that says "remember me"


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 8, 2005)

A few of times I've had to log in (usually the site just remembers me as I've checked the box), and a couple of times I was logged off while trying to post a thread. Neither thing has happened for 2-3 days though.


----------



## Claire (Nov 8, 2005)

Gee, you guys are on the ball.  I came back to delete this, but in the time I spent to get here I had all these responses.  Yes, I did try all of the suggestions.  And will again.  The reason I've posted so many times is that I've found myself unable to get to my personal messages.  I hope I've got it now.  Thanks for all your help.  Nothing like a computer to make a fairly intelligent person feel like a moron!  Part of the problem is that I still (gasp!) have dial-up service, which is very slow to respond.  Thanks again.


----------



## licia (Nov 8, 2005)

We have dsl which they have just upgraded to a faster speed, but we still have problems at times - I suppose we just have them faster than dial-up


----------



## mish (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Claire.

I've only had to log in once on the new site.  This might be an obvious solution but, once you're logged on, click on add to *favorites*.   I always use that link to access this site.  Hope that helps.

P.S.  I have dial up too.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 8, 2005)

Hope things work out for you Claire.
I only had to sign in once.  No problems since then.


----------



## Claire (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help.  I think it was a combination of two problems, one with this site, and one with my own server.  But it sure made me feel like a moron.  I so enjoy the people on this site that I hated to think I'd have to give it up!!!  All seems fixed now.


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 9, 2005)

Claire said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help. I think it was a combination of two problems, one with this site, and one with my own server. But it sure made me feel like a moron. I so enjoy the people on this site that I hated to think I'd have to give it up!!! All seems fixed now.


We'd hate to see you go


----------



## aussie girl (Nov 17, 2005)

I know this thread is over a week old, but I'm still noticing problems too.

Yesterday when I logged on, browsed a few forums, then used the 'forum jump' at the bottom of the page, I discovered that I wasn't logged on to the page that just loaded.  Tried the refresh button, but that didn't help either.

Ive also noticed that a thread is 2 pages long (as indicated in the forum listing), then in the actual thread there are 5 pages of posts?


----------

